# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Lisexconisatie

## yentl65

Ik heb vorige week een lisexconisatie ondergaan, en vraag me af hoe andere vrouwen dit hebben ervaren. Ik had steeds last van afscheiding, wondvocht. Maar nu sinds gisteren verlies ik ook helder bloed. Geen idee of dit normaal is, het is niet heel veel maar het lijkt me vreemd dat na bijna anderhalve week de wond opeens open is. Kan iemand misschien haar ervaringen met mij delen.

Dank je wel.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo yentl,

http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.ph...lisexconisatie hier staat wel een ervaring waarin staat "Niet veel gebloed wel doorzichtig wondvocht wat stonk en zwarte schilfertjes van het verbranden..

Ik typ hier nu een heel lang verhaal ik doe dit omdat ik er misschien een paar vrouwen wat duidelijkheid in kan geven die nog in het begin van deze molen zitten....

Ben nu een half jaar verder: Heb weer een 1e uitstrijk gehad na de lis-excisie en had wel verwacht dat het niet helemaal goed zou zijn...
Ben een single vrouw van bijna 31 word maandag 31 jaar ...en merkte na de eerste keer sex na 2 maanden na de operatie....dat mijn ongestelheid niet goed zat !!
Heeft nooit goed gezeten maar na de operatie weer normaal bloed en na de eerste keer sex bruin bloed...heb nergens last van geen contact bloedingen of tussentijds bloedverlies, buikpijn ook niet.. "
Verder stonden er hier op medicity geen ervaringen.

http://forum.viva.nl/forum/list_message/3338451 hier staan ervaringen, waaronder _"Ik heb ooit een lis gehad, maar dan onder plaatselijke verdoving. Ik herinner me 3 weken bloedingen, maar ik was niet invalide na de ingreep. Ik mocht niet bukken, sporten, vrijen, zwemmen, maar verder had ik eigenlijk niet veel last, moet ik zeggen."_
http://www.medischforum.nl/onderwerp/4420 hier staan ook ervaringen.

Ik hoop voor je dat het bloeden, wondvocht en de afscheiding snel stopt.
Moet je ook nog terug voor controle?
Heel veel sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## yentl65

> Hallo yentl,
> 
> http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.ph...lisexconisatie hier staat wel een ervaring waarin staat "Niet veel gebloed wel doorzichtig wondvocht wat stonk en zwarte schilfertjes van het verbranden..
> 
> Ik typ hier nu een heel lang verhaal ik doe dit omdat ik er misschien een paar vrouwen wat duidelijkheid in kan geven die nog in het begin van deze molen zitten....
> 
> Ben nu een half jaar verder: Heb weer een 1e uitstrijk gehad na de lis-excisie en had wel verwacht dat het niet helemaal goed zou zijn...
> Ben een single vrouw van bijna 31 word maandag 31 jaar ...en merkte na de eerste keer sex na 2 maanden na de operatie....dat mijn ongestelheid niet goed zat !!
> Heeft nooit goed gezeten maar na de operatie weer normaal bloed en na de eerste keer sex bruin bloed...heb nergens last van geen contact bloedingen of tussentijds bloedverlies, buikpijn ook niet.. "
> ...


Hallo Luuss,
Dank je voor je reactie. Ik heb vanmorgen even gebeld omdat ik er toch niet echt gerust voor was en ook omdat ik er van baalde dat ik bijna 3 weken op de uitslag moet wachten. Terwijl ik weet dat zo'n uitslag met 10 werkdagen bekend is. Het bloeden is minder geworden, en er was volgens de assistente geen reden tot ongerustheid omdat ik verder nergens last van had (geen koorts of buikpijn). Ik word nu aan het eind van deze week door de gynaecoloog gebeld voor de uitslag. 
Zoiets is altijd een beetje spannend omdat je natuurlijk geen idee hebt wat er uit zal komen. Voorlopig ga ik er gewoon van uit dat het wel mee zal vallen, heb nooit vreemde klachten gehad die kunnen duiden op een dergelijke kwaal. 
Ik wens jou heel veel sterkte met het verdere verloop van dit alles.
Groetjes Yentl

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Yentl,

Goed dat je gebeld hebt om je ongerustheid weg te nemen en fijn dat het bloeden minder is geworden en je eind deze week de uitslag krijgt!
Wachten is nooit leuk en zeker niet op uitslag van onderzoeken!
Ik hoop voor je dat er niks ernstigs aan de hand is!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------

